
How devs should respond: Memory allocation for very large element sizes - redshirt
https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib/issues/60
======
redshirt
Found this after reading the tastes paper on front page. It’s the most
fabulously long and complete GitHub issues post I’ve ever seen, almost a blog
post in and of itself. I can definitely appreciate the details in the
allocation process the authors of RaftLib have implemented after reading this.
I’ve never seen garbage collection implemented in a dataflow framework
before..actually, haven’t seen that many actual dataflow/channels
implementations for C++...they typically die out quickly. Definitely going to
check this out more.

